# Radbrille für Kinder gesucht



## der_erce (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo miteinander,

ich suche, wie oben schon beschrieben, eine Radbrllle für unseren Jungradler. Er hat im Moment eine Julbo Booba, die allerdings eine "normale Sonnenbrille" ist. Die ist allerdings bei Dämmerung viel zu dunkel. 
Ergo suchen wir etwas, was schon deutlich hellere Gläser hat, aber noch UV Schutz bietet.

Bei UVEX habe ich einige Modelle gefunden, kann aber nicht wirklich sagen, ob die Gläser meinem Wunsch entsprechen oder nicht. Ggf. hat ja der ein oder andere User hier Erfahrung oder sogar eine Empfehlung.

Ich würde mich jedenfalls über ein paar Tips und Hinweise freuen.


----------



## der_erce (13. Juni 2017)

Scheint wohl keiner Kinder zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2wheelfun (13. Juni 2017)

Inetressiert mich auch - am besten mit Wechselgläsern. Gabs mal von swisseye...


----------



## Surtre (13. Juni 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Scheint wohl keiner Kinder zu haben


Doch, aber genauso wie Du auf der Suche.


----------



## Jocki (13. Juni 2017)

Julbo hat mit die Größte Auswahl an Kinderbrillen- aber zwecks der Passform musst Du zum Fachhändler. kinderköpfe sind dermaßen unterschiedlich- manch 8jähriger braucht schon ne Erwachsenenbrille, der nächste hat wieder den Kopf von nem Kleinkind...

Wie alt und groß ist denn der Sprössling?

Die Booba hat normalerweise CAT. 4 ( Gletschergläser) drin, die sind abseits von Schnee und Wasser bei strahlendem Sonnenschein viel zu dunkel. Ansonsten hat Julbo nur cat.3 Gläser für Kiddies im Programm.

Uvex liefert leider nur eingeschränkt an den Optikfachandel- daher gibt es kaum Erfahrungswerte was Kindern passt.

Oakley hat die Radar Youth, sogar mit Prizm Gläser im Programm. Die kann so ab ca. 8 Jahren passen, kostet aber auch ca. 130 €

Dein netter Optiker kann Dir aber auch andere Gläser in die vorhandene Brille einschleifen. Eventuell hat er in der Schublade ein paar alte (helle)Ersatzgläser von einer Sportbrille die der Lehrling einschleifen darf. Wird vielleicht nicht aufs Hundertstel perfekt aber, mit 15-20€ sollte es bezahlbar bleiben.

P.s jedes Kunststoffglas (das im Fachhandel angeboten wird) hat 100% UV -Schutz. Egal ob glasklar oder 90%Tönung.


----------



## palmilein (13. Juni 2017)

Es gab bei Julbo mit der Access genau die passende schmale Sportbrille, mit den bekannten Zebra Gläsern. Leider aus dem Portfolio entfernt.

Alternativen, leider aber auch koststpielig: Adidas Evil Eye Halfrim XS (wenn du die Booba aktuell passt, noch ein wenig zu groß) oder die Oakley Radar EV XS. 
Beides aber Brillen für Erwachsene mit sehr schmalem Kopf, daher auch in der Kalkulation deutlich über den bekannten Kindersonnenbrillen. 
Definitiv aber mit Gläsern für die Dämmerung ausstattbar bzw. integriert (Oakley mit Prizm Trail)


----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2017)

Jocki schrieb:


> Julbo hat mit die Größte Auswahl an Kinderbrillen- aber zwecks der Passform musst Du zum Fachhändler. kinderköpfe sind dermaßen unterschiedlich- manch 8jähriger braucht schon ne Erwachsenenbrille, der nächste hat wieder den Kopf von nem Kleinkind...
> 
> Wie alt und groß ist denn der Sprössling?
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir für deine Erläuterung. Du scheinst vom Fach zu sein? Junior ist 7, aber schmal bzw. klein 117cm. Die CATegorien sagen bzw. sagten mir bisher nichts. Die Julbo kam aus der Not heraus in unseren Besitz. (Winterurlaub, Sonne wie Hulle auf dem Berg, rein in Shop, her mit der Brille)

130€ geb ich (noch) nicht aus für den Racker. Ichj werd wohl doch mich mal in den Fachhandel bemühen. Dank euch erstmal - auch dir @palmilein


----------



## Flaschenmann (14. Juni 2017)

Wenns günstig sein soll, hat da Decathlon etwas im Angebot - das ist aber dann auch eine Sonnenbrille. 
Ansonsten hat Rudy Project Modelle für schmale Köpfe, und da gibt es auch selbsttönende Gläser. Meiner kleinen passt das Modell Kylix.


----------



## MrBrightside (14. Juni 2017)

Alpina hat auch Kindermodelle.
War nur alles Cat.3 also normale Sonnenbrillen, was ich gesehen habe.


----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2017)

Alpina hab ich auch auf dem Radar - Die Prizm´s sind Top und ich als überzeugter Oakley-Fanboy würde das auch direkt empfehlen, allerdings möchte ich, solange das Wertempfinden und der sorgsame Umgang mit solch filigranen Gadgets noch nicht ausgereift sind, keine 130 - 170 €für eine Brille ausgeben  .

Zu den Kategorien hab ich mal nachgelesen und pack das mal hier mit rein.


----------



## palmilein (14. Juni 2017)

Nur zu Info: Der UV-Schutz ist zu 100% drin, auch wenn keine Tönung eingearbeitet ist, solang es sich um ein EU Normprodukt handelt und von einem stationären Händler/Augenoptiker kommt. 
Die Schutzkategorien beziehen sich "nur" auf die Reduktion des Lichts bzw. auf die Transmission. 

Also auch eine Sportbrille mit Kategorie 1, filtert das UV-Licht komplett. Unterschiede gibt es aber dann noch im Berich um 400nm, da der Blaulichtanteil (kein UV-Licht mehr) dennoch sehr energiereich ist und entsprechend schädlich. Aber Kategorie 1 kann in deinem besagten Fall bedenkenlos eingesetzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2017)

"Brillenfuzzi" steht da nicht zu unrecht?!


----------



## palmilein (14. Juni 2017)

Der Jocki hatte es ja auch schon vollkommen richtig niedergeschrieben. 

Aber es ist echt interessant, ich hatte es selbst noch gar nicht so realisiert, dass es momentan in dem Bereich keine wirklichen Angebote gibt. Wie gesagt, Julbo hatte da früher mit der Access seinen sehr guten Kandidaten. Leider raus.


----------



## Surtre (17. Juni 2017)

Wir probieren morgen mal diese Schutzbrille im Wald aus:


----------



## spümco (28. April 2020)

Surtre schrieb:


> Wir probieren morgen mal diese Schutzbrille im Wald aus:



Welches Modell ist das und war Eure Erfahrung damit?


----------



## hirslferdl (3. Mai 2020)

Uvex sportstyle 204 clear für 15€

Mir war wichtig:
 - Passform und Sitz für kleines Gesicht (12J)
 - kein Brillenrand, der das obere Gesichtsfeld einschränkt
 - zugfrei auch bei schnelleren Abfahrten
 - ab- und aufsetzbar ohne Anhalten
 - billig damit sie kaputt gehen darf
 - korrekte Optik und UV-Schutz

Bisher keine Klagen durch die Fahrerinnen (MTB / RR)


----------



## FirstGeneration (4. Mai 2020)

Swiss Eye hat auch gute Kinderbrillen und schmale für Erwachsene.
Unserer Tochter haben wir auch mal eine bei Sport Look in Neuss verglasen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (24. Mai 2020)

spümco schrieb:


> Welches Modell ist das und war Eure Erfahrung damit?


Außer Salming steht nichts drauf. 
So ab 6-7 hatte sie angefangen normal zu passen. Davor hielt sie zwar nach Zurechtformen der Bügel, insgesamt ist sie aber im Bügelbereich recht weit. Die Gesichtsabdeckung finde ich i.O.


----------



## 2wheelfun (24. Mai 2020)

Gibts eigentlich aktuell welche mit Wechselgläsern für Kinder (zB ab 10 Jahre aufwärts)?
Hab noch eine swisseye, die aber nicht mehr erhältlich ist.


----------



## spümco (24. Mai 2020)

Surtre schrieb:


> Außer Salming steht nichts drauf.
> So ab 6-7 hatte sie angefangen normal zu passen. Davor hielt sie zwar nach Zurechtformen der Bügel, insgesamt ist sie aber im Bügelbereich recht weit. Die Gesichtsabdeckung finde ich i.O.


Ah ok - danke!
Ich habe zwischenzeitlich die Uvex Pheos S gekauft, die passt echt ganz gut  - sowohl Bügel als auch von der Gesichtsabdeckung.


----------



## fissenid (11. April 2021)

Hallo,

ich suche eine klare Brille für einen 4 jährigen.
Tips????


----------



## Rossi0815 (6. Februar 2022)

Hallo @fissenid 
Bist Du fündig geworden?  Suche fürs gleiche Alter


----------



## fissenid (9. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

habe bei eb—y was gefunden.
Such dort mal nach „Schutzbrille für Kinder Kinderschutzbrille Panoramabrille“

gruss
D.


----------



## Rossi0815 (9. Februar 2022)

Super, Danke Dir!


----------



## backinblack76 (21. August 2022)

Ich pushe das Thema mal.
suche bike- tauglich Brille für 9 jährigen 
also Max S2 Glässer, eher S1
Ganz klar finde ich auch doof, man fährt ja nicht nur im Wald


----------



## backinblack76 (21. August 2022)

Selber was gefunden
https://bbbcycling.com/de_de/bsg-68-impress-small

mal schauen ob die taugt


----------

